# where are Bora Ultra 35 Clinchers Made



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I just purchased a set of Bora Ultra's 35 Clinchers to replace my Neutron Ultras. My Neutrons have " made in Italy" on hub covers. No where does it say where they were made on the Boras but on the inside of rim where tube goes there is a sticker inbeded in carbon that has a number but also "R.C."right after it. To me this means republic of china. A LBS trying to sell me Corima wheels told me they are not made in Italy. Any idea on this?


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

gofast2wheeler said:


> I just purchased a set of Bora Ultra's 35 Clinchers to replace my Neutron Ultras. My Neutrons have " made in Italy" on hub covers. No where does it say where they were made on the Boras but on the inside of rim where tube goes there is a sticker inbeded in carbon that has a number but also "R.C."right after it. To me this means republic of china. A LBS trying to sell me Corima wheels told me they are not made in Italy. Any idea on this?


RC is not Republic of China. China would have been PRC, Taiwan would have been ROC, but neither rarely use these nowadays.

So what *if* it is made in China?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Romania?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

nova_rider said:


> RC is not Republic of China. China would have been PRC, Taiwan would have been ROC, but neither rarely use these nowadays.
> 
> *So what *if* it is made in China?*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


At a guess....the same reason people walk into a warehouse store with warehouse-store service/expertise, see boutique shop prices...and then go and buy the item somewhere else.


Seeing what boutique-styled manufacturers want for their goods (frequently with non-compete and non-sale clauses)....and knowing the offshoring outsourcing gambits they play and try to be hush hush about, all while continuing to charge boutique prices...leaves a bad taste in one's mouth.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Made in China would make a difference because these are Campys flagship model if you will and the price is flagship as well I would assume they would be made in Italy or Romania. Just kinda weird when something is made in China or Japan the product is stamped all over the place. When things are made in US or in his case Italy it is not apparent and you have to look for it really hard. Also, just want to be sure they are not countafit. IMO it shows pride when you make your top of the range in the country where your based. Most companies do: Chevy makes corvette in US would be weird if they made in Mexico, I know parts are sourced from all other but you understand where I am coming from.


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Every Campy wheel has a traceability ID code that can be used to verify authenticity. There is a barcode card and a sticker on the wheel with every new wheel out of the box. If one scans it, it goes to a website that determines if the wheel is legit.

As far as Company/Country of Origin loyalty goes, I have a SR crank that is not made in Italy, but rather in Romania. Another American company called Apple that has not only their flagship product, but pretty much every single product all made in China. Corvette actually has one of the highest US sourced parts percentage at 75%. I use Campy because I trust its name, and I do expect Campagnolo to have manufacturing consistency, regardless of where they're made.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Romania most likely. R.C. in relation to Bianchi generally stands for "Reparto Corse"


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

I recently bought a tubular rim from a company called Remerx who are in The Czech Republic. I bought via a reseller. When I bought the rim I told the seller it was going to be laced to a Record Hub. They replied that the rim will be well suited as Remerx are a manufacturer of Campy rims! So maybe RC is short/code for Czech Republic!


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Most likely made in China or Taiwan which means that the production quality is second to none which is a major reason most companies use Asian factories for their production. Italy's carbon manufacturing isn't even in the same ball park as the Asian companies just look at Giant they make everyone else's bikes even the high end Italian frames.


----------

